# Cuthbert's Open 2013 (UK)



## BillyRain (Jul 13, 2013)

I am excited to announce The Cuthbert's Open 2013!! 

Sponsored by: Cuthbert's Toys

*Dates: 5th and 6th October 2013

Location: The Galleria Shopping Centre, Hatfield, Hertfordshire, United Kingdom.

Events: TBC (Most of the core events will be held. Feet and 3BLD will also be held).

(Please note that if you enter a BLD event, you must be aware that we cannot control noise levels at this competition due to the nature of the venue)

Competitor Limit: 50

Organizers: Billy Jeffs, Daniel Sheppard, Alexander Lau

WCA Delegate: Daniel Sheppard *

The UK's first competition to be held in a public area! 

The venue has been confirmed and planning for this event is in full swing. 

Please show your interest. If you have any questions please ask!

This event should be pretty high up on the epic scale.


----------



## cuber8208 (Jul 13, 2013)

DEFFO IN!  Will get the bus across from the mainland


----------



## Username (Jul 13, 2013)

All these UK comps seem so awesome!  I wish I could come to one of them sometimes


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 13, 2013)

to far maybe


----------



## Ollie (Jul 13, 2013)

Sounds sweet, gives me a few months to get sub-2


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 13, 2013)

Too far. As usual.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 13, 2013)

Why do a lot of UK comps have a 50 competitor limit?


----------



## cuber8208 (Jul 13, 2013)

It's in a public place, so we can't have too many I guess


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 13, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> Why do a lot of UK comps have a 50 competitor limit?



It may just be a coincidence. The limit is influenced by venue size and timings.


----------



## KongShou (Jul 13, 2013)

sick, will probably go

public venue sounds really sick

whens registration?


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 13, 2013)

KongShou said:


> whens registration?



Competition is not yet official. I'm hoping to get it official within the next two weeks. Registration date will be announced when this happens.


----------



## CubezUBR (Jul 13, 2013)

yep i will go. i live 17 miles away (25 min) also 5 days after my birthday so i will have money to spend  hehe


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 13, 2013)

If I can get myself down there, then that sounds great.


----------



## leonparfitt (Jul 13, 2013)

it looks like i might actually be going to another competition


----------



## hcfong (Jul 13, 2013)

cuber8208 said:


> DEFFO IN!  Will get the bus across from the mainland



If I'm going, do you fancy a lift?


----------



## cuber8208 (Jul 13, 2013)

hcfong said:


> If I'm going, do you fancy a lift?



Depends if I am going with anyone else, we can discuss it closer to the time perhaps?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 13, 2013)

Only 80 miles from me, closer than usual. May go.


----------



## Zyrb (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes! This is fantastic, finally a competition close to me. I will definitely go to this, also having it in a public area sounds like it will be a fun experience.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 13, 2013)

Yeah, I guess I'll come along ;b

Megaminx pls ;D


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jul 14, 2013)

Sounds good, hopefully I can make it, depends on when uni term starts.


----------



## TDM (Jul 14, 2013)

Not sure if I can make it, but I hope I can.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 14, 2013)

Sounds good.

It would be a sucky drive which means I get to take the train =)
I hate driving back from comps so yay, I might be there past 2pm on the Sunday.


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 14, 2013)

I will be driving from Hull all the way down on the Friday afternoon/evening, and will be driving back on the Sunday evening! If there's anyone who lives in or around Hull and can get there for Friday evening or anyone who lives on this route I am happy to give a lift and we can split petrol costs/share a room somewhere. If I pick you up halfway I will only charge you petrol from there.


----------



## KongShou (Jul 14, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> I will be driving from Hull all the way down on the Friday afternoon/evening, and will be driving back on the Sunday evening! If there's anyone who lives in or around Hull and can get there for Friday evening or anyone who lives on this route I am happy to give a lift and we can split petrol costs/share a room somewhere. If I pick you up halfway I will only charge you petrol from there.



Pick me up from Leeds? 

Very interested. Talk on fb?


----------



## CHJ (Jul 14, 2013)

I DEMAND 8 ROUNDS OF FEET!!!

oh and 3 rounds of mega pree :3


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 14, 2013)

CHJ said:


> I DEMAND 8 ROUNDS OF FEET!!!
> 
> oh and 3 rounds of mega pree :3



1 round of mega best of 1, -1 rounds of feet
pls


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 14, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 1 round of mega best of 1, -1 rounds of feet
> pls



1 Normal round of mega.

Feet could be lol in a public venue, so even if it is held, I think I might have to pass on it XD


----------



## adam binnie (Jul 14, 2013)

Definitely in. This will be my first comp and a good enough time away for me to hopefully log a sub-minute time.


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 14, 2013)

giorgi said:


> very nice i think i will come . is it will be official . anubody knows when the UK take place and when?
> 
> edit: isi it reallllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy in scotlandddddddddddddddddd thannnnnnnkkkkkksssss
> 
> ...



Glad to hear your interest! As mentioned previously in this thread and as in the OP it was acknowledged that there will be a delegate present, it will be an official competition. 

The UK takes place 24/7 365 days a year, as it is a country on planet earth.

No, it is not in Scotland. It is in Hertfordshire, England. 

Depending on your mode of transport, 385 miles may or may not be a problem. 

Good luck.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 14, 2013)

Just starting back uni and will probably be trying to get stuff organised, so I guess I'll give this one a miss.


----------



## ho0chie (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm definitely in for the 3x3 at least


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 15, 2013)

ho0chie said:


> I'm definitely in for the 3x3 at least



Sam's first post <3


----------



## giorgi (Jul 16, 2013)

thanks but i mean when the Uk open 2013 were take place and where?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 16, 2013)

giorgi said:


> thanks but i mean when the Uk open 2013 were take place and where?



UK Open will most likely be in early November (2nd/3rd iirc), and it will be at the O2 academy in Leicester, same place as it was last year.


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 16, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> UK Open will most likely be in early November (2nd/3rd iirc), and it will be at the O2 academy in Leicester, same place as it was last year.



omg justreading thismakes me massiveexite for uko...... last yr wos so ehpic.

It will also mark 1 year of competetive cubing for me


----------



## giorgi (Jul 18, 2013)

reallly thanks very much maybe i will come... if you know is there will be event rubik's cube with feet? sorry for my bed english


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 18, 2013)

He said that there will be feet.


----------



## angham (Jul 18, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> UK Open will most likely be in early November (2nd/3rd iirc), and it will be at the O2 academy in Leicester, same place as it was last year.


Should be 16th/17th cuz conn


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 18, 2013)

I heard it was gonna be back there at the leicester open, glad it still is 

That means I'll get at least one comp in before the end of the year xD


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 18, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> UK Open will most likely be in early November (2nd/3rd iirc), and it will be at the O2 academy in Leicester, same place as it was last year.



yæ ill defiantly go their

atm notsure about this one, maybe though


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 19, 2013)

UKO2013 date and venue are not confirmed. It is likely to be in Leicester in November. More information will be given when it is ready


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 19, 2013)

giorgi said:


> reallly thanks very much maybe i will come... if you know is there will be event rubik's cube with feet? sorry for my bed english



Could you please read the original post. Everything you have asked has already been detailed.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 19, 2013)

Am I blind (most likely am) but I don't see this in the wca comp list?


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 19, 2013)

It's not official yet.


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 30, 2013)

I am pleased to announce that we have gained the sponsorship of Cuthbert's Toys for this event. 

The name of the event has changed to: Cuthbert's Open 2013.

Mods: If you could change the name of this thread to the following, that would be great: Cuthbert's Open 2013 (UK)

Cuthbert's will be holding a promotion for rubik's puzzles during the weekend, so get ready for loads of.. "Why doesn't this brand new one turn as easily as yours???".


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 30, 2013)

We need to take lots of Vaseline with us then.


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 30, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> We need to take lots of Vaseline with us then.



Lol.. indeed.


----------



## stoic (Jul 30, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> I am pleased to announce that we have gained the sponsorship of Cuthbert's Toys for this event.



Impressive. Good work.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 31, 2013)

Fantastic 
Hoping to make this! I feel like I must ask - does 'most core events' include clock?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 31, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> Fantastic
> Hoping to make this! I feel like I must ask - does 'most core events' include clock?



UK comp without clock will never happen while I have any say in it!


----------



## STOCKY7 (Jul 31, 2013)

^
Aha 


yeah im up for this


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 2, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> UK comp without clock will never happen while I have any say in it!



Wasn't Cambridge clockless?


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 2, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Wasn't Cambridge clockless?


Pwned

From now on, this will be the case


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 5, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> UK comp without clock will never happen while I have any say in it!



That's what I like to hear 
I have been improving so this time I will probably get a 6 6 7 15 DNF(7) average


----------



## Selkie (Aug 5, 2013)

Only just spotted this one. Think this is one I will be able to make


----------



## angham (Aug 5, 2013)

Selkie said:


> Only just spotted this one. Think this is one I will be able to make


The amount of times we've heard this and then been disappointed...


----------



## Selkie (Aug 5, 2013)

angham said:


> The amount of times we've heard this and then been disappointed...



The amount of times I've _said _this, then been disappointed


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 5, 2013)

Selkie said:


> Only just spotted this one. Think this is one I will be able to make



Yey  At last!


----------



## Chilli (Aug 9, 2013)

Maaaaybe. Hopefully I can come.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 10, 2013)

*Provisional Schedule Published*

http://www.ukca.org/?page_id=735


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 10, 2013)

Everything /except/ Megaminx? D: How could you do this to me ;_;


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 10, 2013)

...and 5bld and MultiBLD and FM


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 10, 2013)

Sorry Chris.. I did anticipate your dissapointment. But there are other events that are not being held (Multi, 5BLD, FMC). Some people are just as passionate about those. Also, feet was cut in Guildford, so It's only fair that it be compensated at Cuthberts.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 11, 2013)

It's official 
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CuthbertsOpen2013


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 11, 2013)

fantastic  best get practising big cubes so I can make some cutoffs...


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 11, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> fantastic  best get practising big cubes so I can make some cutoffs...



Good, then I can catch up on clock.


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> Good, then I can catch up on clock.



 looking forward to an intense five solves 
Also, feet but no mega. Definition of mixed feelings for CHJ? xD


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks like I should be able to make it now. Fingers crossed.


----------



## CHJ (Aug 11, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> looking forward to an intense five solves
> Also, feet but no mega. Definition of mixed feelings for CHJ? xD



You know me too well XD

But: Missing mega and 5BLD < Missing feet


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 12, 2013)

I can come to this but only on the Sunday


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 12, 2013)

*IMPORTANT*

As you know, registration is opening on Wednesday at 7PM. 

When you register, there is a box to enter visitors that may be coming with you to the competition. 

Usually this is is loosely used, but for Cuthberts, it will need be mandatory.

Due to the space we have and number of chairs in the competition area, we need to keep numbers as low as possible on top of the 50 competitors.
We don't want to discourage you from bringing visitors, but we would advise you to try and keep it to 1 visitor per competitor, 2 if you really really need to!

You MUST inform us during registration of the name/s of your visitor/s as on your arrival they will be issued a wristband to gain them access to the Galleria outside of opening hours and access to the competition area. 

If you leave the box blank, we will assume that you are bringing no visitors. If you then show up with an un-registered visitor on the day, they will need to wait until the shopping centre opens, and stand outside of the competition area (with the rest of the mortals).

I hope this system works for everyone and I thank you for your co-operation. 

Billy


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 12, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> As you know, registration is opening on Wednesday at 7PM.



I was like, what what what?

I have read every post in this thread shortly after posting and didn't know about this because I hadn't clicked any links.


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 12, 2013)

Prizes for first to guess who's coming to this one.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 12, 2013)

James?
Do I win getting to see you?


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 12, 2013)

Maaaybe.

The love affair with my six sided mistress is back.


----------



## CHJ (Aug 12, 2013)

James Ludlow said:


> Prizes for first to guess who's coming to this one.



ooh! so we've regained a James Dean Ludlow AND a Selkie
awshum!


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 12, 2013)

CHJ said:


> ooh! so we've regained a James Dean Ludlow AND a Selkie
> awshum!



Its gonna make the thriller in manilla look like a playground scuffle.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 12, 2013)

I probably can't do this now, my workload for the first module is *heavy*, plus I'll have a job when I come back which'll probably interfere completely. If I can come down to say hey I will, but probably not to compete seriously


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 14, 2013)

*Announcement!*

We have reconsidered the environmental factors of this competition and have decided that due to uncontrollable noise levels, holding 4BLD as an event may be inappropriate.

Therefore we are cutting 4BLD from the list of events and substituting it with 1 round of Megaminx.

3BLD will still take place as normal. Just because.

This change will be made to the schedule before registration opens this evening. 

I hope that nobody is too dissapointed by this decision.

Billy


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 14, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Therefore we are cutting 4BLD from the list of events and substituting it with 1 round of Megaminx.



Yay Megaminx  tytyty



Spoiler



Shame about 4BLD  ;b


----------



## angham (Aug 14, 2013)

So i found out i got into the halle youth orchestra, which is great and all, but they rehearse on a sunday and are very serious about people missing rehearsals, now im probably going to only come to 1 comp this whole school year, which will probably be uko and even then it might only be saturday, so i'm gonna give this one a miss


----------



## TMOY (Aug 14, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> *Announcement!*
> We have reconsidered the environmental factors of this competition and have decided that due to uncontrollable noise levels, holding 4BLD as an event may be inappropriate.


Pffffffffffff.... not funny.
FYI at N8W8 last weekend I did all three of my 4BLD attempts in the main room (because I wanted to use a stackmat), with also uncontrollable nose levels, and still won the event


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 14, 2013)

TMOY said:


> Pffffffffffff.... not funny.
> FYI at N8W8 last weekend I did all three of my 4BLD attempts in the main room (because I wanted to use a stackmat), with also uncontrollable nose levels, and still won the event



But Francois.... You are immortal.... Not everyone can be as purely awesome as you


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 14, 2013)

Register!


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 14, 2013)

Done


----------



## TDM (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm not going


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 14, 2013)

Selkie said:


> Only just spotted this one. Think this is one I will be able to make



Until I see you registered, I won't believe it


----------



## speedcuber115 (Aug 14, 2013)

ill probably be there


----------



## CubezUBR (Aug 14, 2013)

registered! anyone know the date UKO will be or near? i need to plan ahead


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 15, 2013)

*Three places left!!!!*


----------



## CHJ (Aug 15, 2013)

...........am I seeing this correctly? Dan registered for BLD!


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 15, 2013)

CHJ said:


> ...........am I seeing this correctly? Dan registered for BLD!



Yes  I saw this too


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 15, 2013)

*BTW...*

If you are wondering why the lunch breaks are so short and are not called lunch.. 

It's because we will be in a shopping centre and food will be readily available from many outlets all the way through the day. 

The main reason why comps usually have long lunch breaks is because food is not in the immediate vicinity.

There is also a McDonalds in the Galleria.... many people will be interested to know this. 

Other less important outlets that I can remember include:

Burger King
Subway
Costa (Right next to competition area)
Chiquito's
Frankie & Benny's
Harvester
Nandos

Just FYI there is also an ODEON cinema at the Galleria.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 15, 2013)

I am gona weigh so much more by the end of the weekend. I guess I'll be on vodka and slimline tonic in the evenings.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 15, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Just FYI there is also an ODEON cinema at the Galleria.



Are you proposing a comp trip to see a film?


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 15, 2013)

Harvester pls
Reason:


Spoiler



They are guaranteed to have BBQ sauce


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 15, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Are you proposing a comp trip to see a film?



This COULD be an idea... mayb



kinch2002 said:


> Harvester pls
> Reason:
> 
> 
> ...



Ok dandan... We will go to harvester


----------



## CHJ (Aug 15, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Harvester pls
> Reason:
> 
> 
> ...



OMGWTFBBQ THATS LIKE THE BEST BBQ SAUCE EVAR!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## KongShou (Aug 16, 2013)

nooo i missed the registration


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 16, 2013)

Registration is now full!

Any registration requests received from now on will be placed on the waiting list. 

Thanks to everyone who has entered!


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 20, 2013)

Venue for Cuthberts Open 2013.

This event is only using a small portion of the space.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm having an anxiety attack from all the people already =O


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 20, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> I'm having an anxiety attack from all the people already =O



Meh  It will just be the same as our meets at RFH..... just with... stackmats and... judges


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 20, 2013)

I was only joking =)

I can see some people thriving in the environment and others having their hands turn into jelly though.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 20, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> I was only joking =)
> 
> I can see some people thriving in the environment and others having their hands turn into jelly though.



It will definately be interesting 

Faz has broken a few WR's in public I think.

Arex????


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks great  it's quite weird to imagine a competition where the dominating noise isn't cube clicking... We'll just have to be extra loud


----------



## scotzbhoy (Aug 25, 2013)

Finally got around to registering, hopefully there'll be some drop outs. Billy was mentioning the possibility of extending the capacity, so hopefully I'll be able to compete. Since it's in a public place, I may just come and spectate, even if I can't compete.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 26, 2013)

Is it just me or are UK comps the only ones with competitor limits?

edit: And they're all 2 day. But that's just awesome.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 26, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Is it just me or are UK comps the only ones with competitor limits?
> 
> edit: And they're all 2 day. But that's just awesome.



I do know that when you realise you forgot to register at 6am when you wake up for work there can be a horrible feeling in your stomach while you load the WCA page. Is it full? Aaaaaarrrrrrrggggghhhhh!


----------



## TMOY (Aug 26, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Is it just me or are UK comps the only ones with competitor limits?


It is just you, I've seen competitor limits in various other comps. The reason is always the same: limited capacity of the venue.

About 2 years ago, the comps for which you had to register quickly were German comps. One of them got even filled in 5 minutes (and no, I'm not exaggerating, it was actually 5 minutes). Now you have to pay in advance for these comps, which soilves the problem.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 27, 2013)

TMOY said:


> It is just you, I've seen competitor limits in various other comps. The reason is always the same: limited capacity of the venue.
> 
> About 2 years ago, the comps for which you had to register quickly were German comps. One of them got even filled in 5 minutes (and no, I'm not exaggerating, it was actually 5 minutes). Now you have to pay in advance for these comps, which solves the problem.



Yes I remember going to the registration site about 10-15 minutes after the advertised opening and I assumed I would be one of the very first on the competitor list, turns out they had reached the limit and I couldn't go :/


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 27, 2013)

Advance payment of registration fees is something that I would like to see in the future. 

It would help organizers with venue fees/upfront cost and would also help to prevent people from just not turning up. Especially if the fee was non-refundable once paid. 

STTA


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 28, 2013)

So, it looks like I'm heading up on Sat evening with Sarah. Will confirm closer to the time.

Don't think she even wants to compete, just looking forward to the night out, company and atmosphere of the competition.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 28, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> So, it looks like I'm heading up on Sat evening with Sarah. Will confirm closer to the time.
> 
> Don't think she even wants to compete, just looking forward to the night out, company and atmosphere of the competition.



Need me to remove you from 2x2 and 4x4 then I guess?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes please. Then she has to come =)
I'll have a chat to Tim to see what he wants to do and get him to contact you when he decides.


----------



## CubeRoots (Aug 28, 2013)

this is gonna be sick. Just saw the venue picture


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 28, 2013)

Maybe I'll finish EG1 before Cuthbert's.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 29, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Maybe I'll finish EG1 before Cuthbert's.



That. So much that.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 29, 2013)

So I'm starting to get stuff planned for this, I think I'll be staying at the Travelodge. Price is currently £33 each for Friday and Saturday nights, as I'll be traveling back on sunday. Anyone interested in sharing? PM if so.


----------



## vidinh4 (Sep 2, 2013)

Can't wait for this! One question is anyoneselling any cubes at the competition because all I know is that Cuthbert's Toys are there and they are selling rubiks brand cubes.


----------



## KongShou (Sep 2, 2013)

vidinh4 said:


> Can't wait for this! One question is anyoneselling any cubes at the competition because all I know is that Cuthbert's Toys are there and they are selling rubiks brand cubes.



I'll bring some stuff if u want to buy from me


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 2, 2013)

KongShou said:


> I'll bring some stuff if u want to buy from me



Might need a maru top up by cuthberts  I'll let you know if I wanna get anything else too.


----------



## KongShou (Sep 2, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Might need a maru top up by cuthberts  I'll let you know if I wanna get anything else too.



What place am I in the waiting list? Cheers


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 2, 2013)

Billy, clear some space for msgs!!!

Has Sarah been added to the guest list for Sunday? Also Tim is only coming on Sunday now. He said he'd msg you on FB.

Cheers.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 2, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Billy, clear some space for msgs!!!
> 
> Has Sarah been added to the guest list for Sunday? Also Tim is only coming on Sunday now. He said he'd msg you on FB.
> 
> Cheers.



Done. 

Yes Sarah has been added to the list.

Just need to take this opportunity to remind people that they need to inform me of any guests they are intending to bring if you did not state their names during registration!!



KongShou said:


> What place am I in the waiting list? Cheers



Emailed you.


----------



## vidinh4 (Sep 2, 2013)

KongShou said:


> I'll bring some stuff if u want to buy from me



Ok great thanks!


----------



## vidinh4 (Sep 3, 2013)

vidinh4 said:


> Can't wait for this! One question is anyoneselling any cubes at the competition because all I know is that Cuthbert's Toys are there and they are selling rubiks brand cubes.



I think I was the first to register for this. Can't wait! iIt's my first competition!


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Sep 6, 2013)

I can't come any more :/ I have to be at uni that weekend for start of term things. Please take me off the registration.

I better not end up missing the UK open as well.


----------



## CubezUBR (Sep 7, 2013)

plz can you pull me out of 4x4 (rob saunders) i cant get sub 1:30  but im still doing 3, 2, pyraminx)


----------



## KongShou (Sep 7, 2013)

billy pull me out of this, sorry

im doing something else that week, so im not in the UK, just realised.

sorry


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 7, 2013)

Hotel booked. Premier Inn looked really close to the venue. I hope it is.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 7, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> plz can you pull me out of 4x4 (rob saunders) i cant get sub 1:30  but im still doing 3, 2, pyraminx)



Don't not compete because you can't make cutoffs! You never know, you might get lucky and get an average!


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 7, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> Don't not compete because you can't make cutoffs! You never know, you might get lucky and get an average!



this is true - going into UK Nats 2010, 5x5 i was averaging 2.40.

First solve of first round was a 2.05.


----------



## TDM (Sep 7, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> Don't not compete because you can't make cutoffs! You never know, you might get lucky and get an average!


This happened to me in Guildford. I was no where near sub-1:30 and had only ever got one really lucky solve under that time, but I got a 1:28 on my second solve.


----------



## CubezUBR (Sep 8, 2013)

ok then, dont pull me out 
also does anyone have a black rubiks shape core/centres like an f2 or a1 etc??? i will pay


----------



## joey (Sep 8, 2013)

I want a new cube.


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 8, 2013)

Long shot I know, but is anybody gonna have a white mini ss7x7 for sale?

Must be white.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 9, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Hotel booked. Premier Inn looked really close to the venue. I hope it is.



Premier Inn is like a 4-5 minute walk (if that) from the Galleria down one road. In fact, as soon as you exit the hotel... look left and you will see it!

Also, this is probably the best hotel... simply because it is joined with the Airfield pub


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 9, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Also, this is probably the best hotel... simply because it is joined with the Airfield pub



Do they have a pool table?


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 9, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Do they have a pool table?



Depressingly not.. However, in the town centre there is a pool club that is a bit dated but not that bad. I'll go and ask them what the situation is with membership so we don't run into that issue again!


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 10, 2013)

*ANNOUNCEMENT:* 

We are planning on producing a competition T-Shirt that will be available for sale during the weekend. We need to get an idea of how many people will be willing to purchase before we go ahead and order them as we can't afford to make a loss on them. We are planning on charging £7 per shirt. The design will most likely be monochrome (one color), but it will still look pretty sweet and wont be too simple/boring. 

Please reply if you would like to reserve a shirt at £7 in the format of *[Yes/No - S/M/L/XL]*
*
Please note that if you have already replied in the facebook group, you need NOT reply here also.*

Thanks guys!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 10, 2013)

[yes - L]


----------



## CHJ (Sep 16, 2013)

okso goelz becuz liek wye not?

2x2: sub2.5/sub3.5
3x3: sub12/sub13.66
4x4: use yau-maebe?
5x5: sub1:45/sub2
6x6: not use my cube/sub4
7x7: sub5:30/sub6
OH: sub17/sub21
Mega: sub1:20/sub1:30
Pyra: BLD
Clock: BLD
Sq-1: sub30/sub40
3BLD: sub1:09.06
Feet: NR galore (sub48/sub54)
not get drunk

okso ok


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 16, 2013)

CHJ said:


> not get *too* drunk



Fixed


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 16, 2013)

CHJ said:


> okso goelz becuz liek wye not?



shoar ok

2x2: sub5/sub6
3x3: sub10 PLS/sub11
4x4: sub45/sub52
5x5: sub1:35/sub1:40
6x6: sub3:10/sub3:20
7x7: sub4:40/sub5
OH: subcarum/subcarum qiqiqiqi
mega: sub1:10/sub1:20
pyra: sub4/sub7
clock: sub12/sub15
sqjuan: sub30/sub40
3bld: sub1:30
feet: cutof

okso I want 4bld more than megaminx nau

are we useing stoopd timers or working timers ?


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 16, 2013)

goals single/average (sub)
2: 3/4
3: 12.96/15.51 (official pbs)
4: 55/1:00
5: 2:00/2:05
6: 4:45/5:00
7: 6:30/7:00
OH: 22.53/29.12 (official pbs)
mega: is poo but maybe sub 2:00 for secret reason
pyra: 8.36/11.65
clock: 15/20 for secret reason
sq1: cutoff
bld: 4:00
feet: cutoff


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 16, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> okso I want 4bld more than megaminx nau
> 
> are we useing stoopd timers or working timers ?



4BLD memo in noisy shopping centre?

Stoopid timers are now standard. Following testing I think the general consensus was that they are fine.

Although arex is still having trouble


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 16, 2013)

goals
222: win + low2 avg
333: sub10/sub11
444: sub40/sub48
555: sub1:20/sub1:30
666: sub3:00/sub3:20
OH: sub16/sub20

the rest i dont care


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 16, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> 4BLD memo in noisy shopping centre?
> 
> Stoopid timers are now standard. Following testing I think the general consensus was that they are fine.
> 
> Although arex is still having trouble



****

carums dosent work either ifink

can i use my own timer


----------



## CHJ (Sep 16, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> ****
> 
> carums dosent work either ifink
> 
> can i use my own timer



just that reset thing, but it doesn't affect anything mid-solve, the only real sensory issue is you can't karate-chop timers anymore


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 16, 2013)

222 - beat my official PB's (3.69/5.68)
333 - 16/19, or at least make second round
444 - 1:00/1:10
555 - 2:15/2:30
666 - 4:30/5:00
777 - 7:00/7:00
333oh - 30/35
BLD - success
feet - cutoff
pyra - 6/9,
mega - 1:45/1:50
clock - 7/8
sq-1 - 45 average

EDIT - i'll be getting as much practise on these new timers i can get before the comp starts... three fast events on saturday morning and i dont want a timer malfunction holding me back


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 17, 2013)

Goals:

3x3: sub12/sub14
2x2: lol/sub4
6x6: idk/sub3
BLD: success
Megaminx: Sub50/sub53

Everything else is just w/e ;b


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 17, 2013)

Short list of goals since I'm only coming up on Sat evening.

3x3 sub 13/sub 16
5x5 sub 2/sub 2.15

Done. That was quick.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 17, 2013)

Goals - have a ruddy good time


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 17, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Goals - have a ruddy good time



Sounds difficult, I'll try helping.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 17, 2013)

CHJ said:


> just that reset thing, but it doesn't affect anything mid-solve, the only real sensory issue is you can't karate-chop timers anymore


Reset at the end of the solve? That might just be the battery losing connection when you hit the timer. Try putting a bit of paper between the battery and the cover


----------



## CHJ (Sep 17, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Reset at the end of the solve? That might just be the battery losing connection when you hit the timer. Try putting a bit of paper between the battery and the cover



oh nonono not that gen2 problem XD

basically if you reset whilst it is recording then it will continue recording as o 0.000 instead of fully resetting, not that its a problem though


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 18, 2013)

*PLEASE SEE:*

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?44053-Cuthberts-Open-2013-T-Shirt-Design-Color&p=902072#post902072


----------



## KongShou (Sep 21, 2013)

can anyone drive me down? i live near leeds and bradford. Im willing to take the train to somewhere near. there is no good traintime to hatfield.


----------



## vidinh4 (Sep 21, 2013)

Has anyone gotten the info about the uotside of opening times yet?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 21, 2013)

vidinh4 said:


> Has anyone gotten the info about the uotside of opening times yet?


...what?


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 21, 2013)

*Check your E-Mails everyone!*


----------



## KongShou (Sep 21, 2013)

can anyone drive me down? i live near leeds and bradford. Im willing to take the train to somewhere near. there is no good traintime to hatfield.
or anyone have anywhere i can stay?
bump!!!!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 21, 2013)

KongShou said:


> can anyone drive me down? i live near leeds and bradford. Im willing to take the train to somewhere near. there is no good traintime to hatfield.
> or anyone have anywhere i can stay?
> bump!!!!!



premier inn

walk


----------



## KongShou (Sep 21, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> premier inn
> 
> walk



ok


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 24, 2013)

Can't make this anymore... :'( :'(
I guess I'm not doing SQ-1, 6 or 7 at UKC then xD


----------



## Selkie (Sep 28, 2013)

If anyone happens to have a spare pot of Maru lube I could buy next weekend I'd be hugely appreciative. Used to have loads but down to less than a quarter of a bottle and given the volume I shove in my puzzles at comp I think I'll be out by about 1pm Saturday


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 28, 2013)

Selkie said:


> If anyone happens to have a spare pot of Maru lube I could buy next weekend I'd be hugely appreciative. Used to have loads but down to less than a quarter of a bottle and given the volume I shove in my puzzles at comp I think I'll be out by about 1pm Saturday



Ask Kongshou to bring some. He runs the UKcubestore. I suspect he might be bringing plenty to sell anyway


----------



## KongShou (Sep 28, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Ask Kongshou to bring some. He runs the UKcubestore. I suspect he might be bringing plenty to sell anyway



should i bring some stuff to sell?

and will people buy them?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 28, 2013)

KongShou can you please bring a couple of bottles of Maru for me as well please?


----------



## KongShou (Sep 28, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> KongShou can you please bring a couple of bottles of Maru for me as well please?



sure


----------



## Selkie (Sep 28, 2013)

KongShou said:


> should i bring some stuff to sell?
> 
> and will people buy them?



Awesome, I'll have 5 if you have them and also a black Zhanchi 2x2 and a black Shenshou 4x4 v5. Happy to order them mail order if you prefer not to bring them and pay next weekend? Alternatively I can pay paypal and you can just give them to me next Saturday. Let me know.


----------



## KongShou (Sep 28, 2013)

Selkie said:


> Awesome, I'll have 5 if you have them and also a black Zhanchi 2x2 and a black Shenshou 4x4 v5. Happy to order them mail order if you prefer not to bring them and pay next weekend? Alternatively I can pay paypal and you can just give them to me next Saturday. Let me know.



if im definately coming then ill just bring it with me and you and pay me on paypal.

edit: im definitely coming


----------



## CHJ (Sep 28, 2013)

okso does anyone have a SS6 I can use for comp?
And mollerz haomuch is le cloques yu ees seleeng?


----------



## KongShou (Sep 28, 2013)

CHJ said:


> okso does anyone have a SS6 I can use for comp?
> And mollerz haomuch is le cloques yu ees seleeng?



i have a ss6

u can use it after i fail at it


----------



## joey (Sep 29, 2013)

Has anyone got a set of dark purple stickers?

Kong: I will also buy several bottles of Maru. Weilongs too, but I guess you don't have them yet?


Actually, if anyone has a new black weilong to sell, I'm interested.


----------



## KongShou (Sep 29, 2013)

joey said:


> Has anyone got a set of dark purple stickers?
> 
> Kong: I will also buy several bottles of Maru. Weilongs too, but I guess you don't have them yet?
> 
> ...



I do have weilongs, silly

Erm sure but please define several


----------



## joey (Sep 29, 2013)

Probably 3 bottles. 1 black weilong.


----------



## KongShou (Sep 29, 2013)

joey said:


> Probably 3 bottles. 1 black weilong.



Ok sure no problem.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 29, 2013)

CHJ said:


> okso does anyone have a SS6 I can use for comp?
> And mollerz haomuch is le cloques yu ees seleeng?



Not sure, I'll see how much when we get there.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Sep 29, 2013)

How many UK comps have you guys had this year? I know it's a good few anyway.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 29, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> How many UK comps have you guys had this year? I know it's a good few anyway.



So far 6 have taken place. This is number 7, and UKC will probably be the last this year, making the total 8.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Sep 29, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> So far 6 have taken place. This is number 7, and UKC will probably be the last this year, making the total 8.



And all but one were just out of my reach :fp


----------



## TDM (Sep 29, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> And all but one were just out of my reach :fp


Yea, and none of them are in the southwest either  I was only able to make it to Guildford because I was already going very near there on the Friday.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 29, 2013)

I still need to sort out accommodation. Anyone else in the same position?


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 29, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> And all but one were just out of my reach :fp



Two years ago, Ireland had never had a competition, so it's getting better at least


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 29, 2013)

organize one you bunch of whining moaning biatches


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Sep 29, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> organize one you bunch of whining moaning biatches



If I organised a comp it would be too far for a lot of people.

I'd just go to more UK comps when I get faster and I can convince my dad to take me/let me go myself.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 29, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> If I organised a comp it would be too far for a lot of people.



You'd be very surprised.


----------



## TDM (Sep 29, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> organize one you bunch of whining moaning biatches


I'm not whining or moaning; I don't really mind not being able to go to many. Also, I have nearly no experience in competitions and idk how to organise one. And there aren't many cubers near here...


----------



## CubezUBR (Sep 29, 2013)

does anyone have a mini shengshou 7x7 preferbalu in white they can sell me for a reasonable price? merci


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 29, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> does anyone have a mini shengshou preferbalu in white they can sell me for a reasonable price? merci



I assume you mean a 7x7?


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 29, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> If I organised a comp it would be too far for a lot of people.
> 
> I'd just go to more UK comps when I get faster and I can convince my dad to take me/let me go myself.



The Northern Irish Open was about 55 miles from the airport and still managed to get 16 competitors. I'm sure something near Dublin would be even easier for most people.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 29, 2013)

I think I'll probably end up catching the train twice, staying in Bath. Cheaper than a hotel, but I'll miss out on alcohol-fueled antics


----------



## joey (Sep 29, 2013)

MTGjumper said:


> I think I'll probably end up catching the train twice, staying in Bath. Cheaper than a hotel, but I'll miss out on alcohol-fueled antics


Drunk harry would be upset.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 29, 2013)

He's been a mess this week.


----------



## CubezUBR (Sep 30, 2013)

ya


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Sep 30, 2013)

LucidCuber said:


> The Northern Irish Open was about 55 miles from the airport and still managed to get 16 competitors. I'm sure something near Dublin would be even easier for most people.



Yeah well, I can't be bothered to organise a competition. Maybe sometime in the future, but not atm...
Sorry Irish cubers


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Sep 30, 2013)

Luckily I'm in Dublin too, is there much interest if one was held in Dublin?


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 1, 2013)

spyr0th3dr4g0n said:


> Luckily I'm in Dublin too, is there much interest if one was held in Dublin?



Start a thread with a poll and see what the response is like!

I know that I'd certainly travel to Ireland again for a comp.


----------



## vidinh4 (Oct 2, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Ask Kongshou to bring some. He runs the UKcubestore. I suspect he might be bringing plenty to sell anyway



Will be bringing other things to sell?

Kongshou
Can you bring shengshou products?
Could you also bring stickers and huanyings?


----------



## KongShou (Oct 2, 2013)

vidinh4 said:


> Will be bringing other things to sell?
> 
> Kongshou
> Can you bring shengshou products?
> Could you also bring stickers and huanyings?



can you please be a bit more vague


----------



## vidinh4 (Oct 2, 2013)

KongShou said:


> can you please be a bit more vague



Preferebly a ss 4x4x4, black moyu huanying, stickers I don't really need but I would be grateful if you could bring some.

If you do bring these products, how would I recognise you?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 2, 2013)

KongShou said:


> can you please be a bit more vague



If you have a small white Fangshi I will buy one.
Sarah would like a black Weilong please.
Also the previously mentioned 2 bottles of Maru.

Thanks.

We won't be there on Sat, only Sun.

Were you entering time a lot at Cambridge?


----------



## KongShou (Oct 2, 2013)

vidinh4 said:


> Preferebly a ss 4x4x4, black moyu huanying, stickers I don't really need but I would be grateful if you could bring some.
> 
> If you do bring these products, how would I recognise you?



look for a chinese guy



cube-o-holic said:


> If you have a small white Fangshi I will buy one.
> Sarah would like a black Weilong please.
> Also the previously mentioned 2 bottles of Maru.
> 
> ...



sure,

what does entering time a lot mean, i wasnt at cambridge


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 2, 2013)

KongShou said:


> what does entering time a lot mean, i wasnt at cambridge



There was an Asian guy entering times into the laptop at Cambridge who I don't think I met so thought it might have been you.


----------



## KongShou (Oct 2, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> There was an Asian guy entering times into the laptop at Cambridge who I don't think I met so thought it might have been you.



oh it wasnt me


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 2, 2013)

lol... AWKWARDDDDD


----------



## joey (Oct 2, 2013)

Wasn't that a Cypriot girl? 

(The asian guy was Hwee-Chong Fong)


----------



## vidinh4 (Oct 3, 2013)

joey said:


> Wasn't that a Cypriot girl?
> 
> (The asian guy was Hwee-Chong Fong)



Is anyone interested in trading puzzles because I have a few.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 3, 2013)

Selling a black Dayan Guhong - £8 o.n.o 

Just recently cleaned it out, lubed and tensioned it, restickered it with half-bright Z-stickers and turns really smoothly. Negotiate well enough and I may throw in an extra set of stickers as well.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 3, 2013)

will anyone have a 15puzl that i can do some solves on


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 3, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> will anyone have a 15puzl that i can do some solves on



I have one you can have. Yes


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 4, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> I have one you can have. Yes



have or borrow?


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 4, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> have or borrow?



eye seighd have


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 4, 2013)

If anyone is arriving this evening a bunch of us will be in Mai Tai which is attatched to a pub called Town Inn (back bar). Over 18s only obviously


----------



## CubezUBR (Oct 4, 2013)

looking forward to tomorow, i dont know what to use as main! also how do i dissasemble 54.6mm fangshi thats to tight to take apart and caps wont come of unless dissasembled?


----------



## TDM (Oct 4, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> how do i dissasemble 54.6mm fangshi thats to tight to take apart and caps wont come of unless dissasembled?


I also had difficulty dissabling my Black/White 54.6mm ShuangRen when I got it. You have turn the top face to 45 degrees, and as you try to take out an edge you have to pull down on the F2L pair below it with your other hand and pull upwards, and then outwards. I still can't get my centre caps off though


----------



## CubezUBR (Oct 4, 2013)

yes please!

i did it, and to get centre caps of i got a pin and pushed on the black holes on the inside of the centre with a pin until a gap formed and i could push up with my nails


----------



## TDM (Oct 4, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> i did it, and to get centre caps of i got a pin and pushed on the black holes on the inside of the centre with a pin until a gap formed and i could push up with my nails


I thought they were screws before. I should probably have look properly at what they were; I didn't realise they were for removing the centre cap.
I got this cube on the 4th of September: it's taken me exactly one month to remove the centre caps.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 4, 2013)

So, this might be a bit too late but does anyone have a single spare white 5x5 sticker?
Sarah's centre cap is down to 30% sticker (don't ask) and I use black on white so don't have a spare for her.


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 5, 2013)

http://puu.sh/4I0D2.png OMG WR!!1!1!!1! I laughed 
Gutted to be spending another weekend watching results on cubecomps rather than actually competing, but UKC13 isn't too far away... 
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## KongShou (Oct 5, 2013)

I should get a medal for getting putting a popped edge piece back in a weilong using my feet.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 5, 2013)

KongShou said:


> I should get a medal for getting putting a popped edge piece back in a weilong using my feet.



I should get a medal for not putting a popped edge piece back in a zhanchi using my feet


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 5, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> I should get a medal for not putting a popped edge piece back in a zhanchi using my feet



you should get a medal for actually winning 2x2
oh wait


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 6, 2013)

So close carrum ;'(


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 6, 2013)

Sorry for double post, but 5BLD 14.78 NR average


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 6, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Sorry for double post, but 5BLD 14.78 NR average



OH?

EDIT: Yes.
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=270&compid=25


----------



## TDM (Oct 6, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> OH?


I'm guessing so. I can't think of what else it could be.


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 6, 2013)

WHO STOLE MY SMALL BOTTLE OF MARU. It has Mollerz on the side in blue pen.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 6, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> WHO STOLE MY SMALL BOTTLE OF MARU. It has Mollerz on the side in blue pen.



Pay for my t-shirt please


----------



## Selkie (Oct 6, 2013)

Well just got back home. Great, great comp, well done Billy and Dan, the event was a credit to you. Loved the public venue which can only go to enthuse others to cube.

Its been far too long and it was great to catch up with old friends and meet new cubers alike. Thanks to my wife Simone and kids for accompanying me and fellow cubers for making them feel welcome. Apologies we had to leave so early but with a drive back to Devon and the kids with school tomorrow we were not left with much choice.

Very pleased with 9 comp PBs so the old hands have not given up yet.

DYK's to follow tomorrow, some YouTube uploads in the next few days.

PS: Billy, did I leave my 8x8 in your safe hands? Or has my old age and senility left it unattended!


----------



## joey (Oct 6, 2013)

My last solve in the first round was 11.7, I didn't stop the timer properly. If I had.. I probably would have a sub-11 average.

Best part of the comp was sub-10 single in the finals.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't have the energy to type anything substantial right now.. but I just want to say that I hope you all enjoyed the competition and that I did a good enough job at... everything.. and stuff 

Glad I don't have to wait very long till I get to see you all again.



joey said:


> Best part of the comp was sub-10 single in the finals.



Judging for you was awesome.



Selkie said:


> PS: Billy, did I leave my 8x8 in your safe hands? Or has my old age and senility left it unattended!



Yes it is in my posession and I will look after it well. If you would like me to mail it through do let me know and we can arrange that. May do a few solves on it first 

Selkie it was an honor to meet you. You are a legend and I hope to see you again soon.


----------



## KongShou (Oct 6, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> WHO STOLE MY SMALL BOTTLE OF MARU. It has Mollerz on the side in blue pen.



Damn you to the deepest hell for kicking me out of the final

And also my 28s single

Also billy and daniel thanks for the awesome comp!

I'll do dyk tomorrow


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 6, 2013)

DYK...

Billy turned up?
nobody else did?
no pool?
touchy feely team BLD isn't for girls?
how sensitive Laurence's nipples are?
he can also replace sleep with 2x2?
you don't need a pint glass for a shot of Jägermeister?
sub 16 with a black SS corner in a white 55mm ZC?
beat Dan iel twice consecutively and legitimately?
I don't think he'll ever let that happen again?
BV is back?
he didn't even get lost despite not knowing where he was at the time?
at the end of the corridor again? Really?
early at the venue and sober but a day late?
still earlier than Tim?
he didn't sleep in the venue?
competed for exactly as long?
12 seconds to U?
mainly due to a pop?
would've beaten my all time pb 8 seconds?
I want to blame my V5 but probably shouldn't?
Sarah made 5x5 cut?
by over 12 seconds?
she's gona catch me soon if I don't extract a digit?
I'm really excited for *when* that day comes?
PB comp 3x3 average?
added 6 seconds for good measure in the 2nd round?

Fantastic event Billy. You should be proud.
Massive thanks as always to Daniel.

Looking forward to Leicester already. Can't wait to see everyone again.

Probably more DYKs to come. Later. Much later.

Edit 1 - DYK CHJ has dust instead of lube?
Edit 2 - DYK Selkie bought *all* of the Maru lube so gave me a bottle when I failed to purchase one.
Edit 3 - DYK Billy got half of all the words in my drink correct.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 6, 2013)

dyk

chj sucks at feet every other event too
egg is gay and laurence dose alot of egg
feetpop
2x2 win qiqiqiqi
7.75
bld+noise=dnf

qt competion 3q birry und dan

edit: also 3q birry for d 15puzl
edit2: also 3q sameer for leting me use thine 3x3


----------



## Selkie (Oct 7, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Yes it is in my posession and I will look after it well. If you would like me to mail it through do let me know and we can arrange that. May do a few solves on it first
> 
> Selkie it was an honor to meet you. You are a legend and I hope to see you again soon.



Don't worry about posting it. I have only solved it about 5 times since I bought it. You can keep hold of it until the next comp. As mentioned to some, we will be completing on our house next month so UK Championship is unfortunately out so will be next year for my next comp, should give you ample time for some solves 

Thanks you for the kind words, it was great meeting you too. You held a great comp that was a pleasure to attend. Look forward to the next one and hopefully more time to catch up and maybe even a beer or three!

At work so DYKs still to follow...


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 7, 2013)

Results


----------



## KongShou (Oct 7, 2013)

DYK:
this is gonna be a long list?
I bought a suitcase with me cos so many people asked me to bring cubes?
This is my first dyk?
i failed miserably at 2x2?
and 7x7?
and 6x6?
and in general?
rob is a awesome teacher?
me and callum goodyear and other chinese people with me cubed in travelodge for like an hour by our selves before like everyone else showed up?
Laurence asked for better lighting when we should have asked an hour ago?
The people at travelodge didnt even check my id?
The gta poster opposite the venue was like torturing me cos i cant play it?
sameer turn 2x2 really fast?
james kicked me out of the final by breaking his pb average by 2s?
bens cube has about 20% sticker and theyre round?
there was loads of people just staring at us open mouthed?
i found out in the morning that rob,james, Laurence had the room next to me?
The toilet was really far away?
so is macdonald?
this was an awesome comp?
i sold out?
there is more but i cant remember?


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't know how this could have happened but I'm missing my new black weilong. I think someone might have taken it from me because I swear I had it with me on the sunday. It's not great since I haven't done anything with it. It should be in a white box.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 7, 2013)

KongShou said:


> bens cube has about 20% sticker and theyre round?



have you ever seen the dot cube?


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 7, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> I don't know how this could have happened but I'm missing my new black weilong. I think someone might have taken it from me because I swear I had it with me on the sunday. It's not great since I haven't done anything with it. It should be in a white box.



Someone took my new Weilong too


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 7, 2013)

wasnt me idunfink

mollerz jus gave me an weilong right before 3x3final started and asked if it was mine and am pretty sure it was mine so jar. felt the same, stickers were same shade/quality and d logo was chipped the same amount


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't really mind what black weilong I get as long as it's new. Even if that was mine, then someone else's cube is still missing :/


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 7, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Someone took my new Weilong too



Laurence found a white one on saturday.


----------



## SarahG (Oct 7, 2013)

DYK

Someone bought my new weilong before I did? 
I have a total fan crush on BV? 
He has really cold hands. 
UWR touchy-feely team blind was the best thing to watch?
I can't see the difference in the words "clock" and "cube"?
Neither can Adam?
I don't like doing laps round a multistory car park?
Especially as I wasn't in a car?
I shouldn't race while competing?
Selkie, I'm still sorry? 
I was so pleased to make cut for 5x5 that i turned to jelly for the average?
And failed so badly at 3x3 I'm ashamed of myself?
My only real goal was to make that cut?
The two nicest guys helped me to do it? x
I think me hugging Daniel winds him up?
So i kept doing it?

Thank you everybody again.

Billy and Daniel you impress me so much and I'm very grateful.

I am very much looking forward to doing it all again soon x


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 7, 2013)

SarahG said:


> DYK
> 
> Someone bought my new weilong before I did?
> I have a total fan crush on BV?
> ...



<3


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 8, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> wasnt me idunfink
> 
> mollerz jus gave me an weilong right before 3x3final started and asked if it was mine and am pretty sure it was mine so jar. felt the same, stickers were same shade/quality and d logo was chipped the same amount



I knew the feeling of Rob's cube and yours was totally different so I just came to you first because I knew you were missing yours and it had been on the table at the back for ages.


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 8, 2013)

i have a black dayan mega without ridges and a black wittwo 2x2x2 that aren't mine. I also found a white weilong which i gave to rob since he lost his i figured it was fair. GL finding cubes. Weilongs are confusing to tell apart deffoo gonna do something to mine


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 8, 2013)

Custom logos are the answer.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 8, 2013)

DYK...

9 Comp PBs. The most I've set apart from my first comp?
Twice as many official solve pops as PBs?
Turn as fast as possible and hold on to lookahead for dear life doesn't work in comp?
Not giving a damn and normal speed does?
First time my 3x3 official average is only about a second slower than what I average at home?
Sub 18? (Just!)
Forgetting the hundredths of one of my OH solves is about as important and relevant as one of my OH solves itself? (So Sarah, don,t worry one bit  )
My hands have made the decision to retire OH from my repertoire?
Sarah's 5x5 was awesome, florian mod to my spare SS 5x5 this weekend?
Most of my averages would have been much better with two slowest solves disregarded? 
Most motivated coming back from the comp to concentrate on BLD (Didnt see it at this comp) and FMC (Wasn't an event at this comp)??
My wife wants to learn to cube, we start this evening? 
First time I made 5x5 average cut? (Still a pants average)
Best sausage and egg mcmuffin ever - 5 hours old, solid and cold?
Can't believe I missed 7 UK competitions in a row?
More public venues please?
Great first organised comp Billy, so pleased to have been able to make it. Annually?
The UK cubing community is fantastic?


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 8, 2013)

DYK...

- I was told to go through 'the silver door' to get into the galleria and there were about 6 :/
- Not even once during a single official solve did I think about the fact that at any given time 15+ people were watching.
- When walking around the galleria I had about 3 people ask me to solve a cube for them
- I assumed I would get 1-2 PB's, got 4!
- I thought there was a 97% chance of getting a 3x3x3 average PB, but it didn't happen :/
- and only a 3% chance of breaking my single PB, but I did 
- SUB-10 IN COMP!!!!1!1!1!
- by 0.009 seconds


----------



## Selkie (Oct 8, 2013)

LucidCuber said:


> DYK...
> - SUB-10 IN COMP!!!!1!1!1!
> - by 0.009 seconds



I judged it, great solve


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 8, 2013)

Selkie said:


> I judged it, great solve



Thanks! I knew it was going to be a good solve as I was just about to stop the timer but I assumed it would be something around 11.5, I couldn't believe it to see 9.991!


----------



## KongShou (Oct 8, 2013)

LucidCuber said:


> Thanks! I knew it was going to be a good solve as I was just about to stop the timer but I assumed it would be something around 11.5, I couldn't believe it to see 9.991!



I saw the score card and was like omfg he got a sub 10 before me


----------



## CubezUBR (Oct 8, 2013)

billy there was a asian kid i was with who was playing with a black weilong, he said when i asked him about it that it was ??????'s but i cant remember. after the second round of 3x3 i dont remember seeing him .


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 8, 2013)

KongShou said:


> I saw the score card and was like omfg he got a sub 10 before me



Indeed, we are about equal so it was about 50/50 who would get there first, you seem to be just about overtaking me though so I assumed it would be you  You probably will get sub-10 at Leicester now  Funnily enough I thought we might both be in the final but neither of us were :/


----------



## KongShou (Oct 8, 2013)

LucidCuber said:


> Indeed, we are about equal so it was about 50/50 who would get there first, you seem to be just about overtaking me though so I assumed it would be you  You probably will get sub-10 at Leicester now  Funnily enough I thought we might both be in the final but neither of us were :/



yup yup sub 10 at leicester here i come

i need to overcome this comp nerves thingy

also 4x4 sub 1 i need


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 8, 2013)

KongShou said:


> yup yup sub 10 at leicester here i come
> 
> i need to overcome this comp nerves thingy
> 
> also 4x4 sub 1 i need



You still got sub-1 single though  and at least comp nerves didn't make you do a solve of 21 seconds. probably my least consistent average ever  How often are you getting Sub-10's these days?

Also before cuthberts the UK had 13 solvers with a sub-10 single, now it's 15, Sameer being the other one


----------



## KongShou (Oct 8, 2013)

LucidCuber said:


> You still got sub-1 single though  and at least comp nerves didn't make you do a solve of 21 seconds. probably my least consistent average ever  How often are you getting Sub-10's these days?
> 
> Also before cuthberts the UK had 13 solvers with a sub-10 single, now it's 15, Sameer being the other one



look at my result in the second round, i got a 28s lol

i dont get sub 10 often enough, im also very inconsistent. just did an average, 16s 
it was 12s yesterday


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 8, 2013)

KongShou said:


> look at my result in the second round, i got a 28s lol
> 
> i dont get sub 10 often enough, im also very inconsistent. just did an average, 16s
> it was 12s yesterday



Ah I just saw that, lol. I'm pretty much the same though, on Friday i got a 12.49 average of 12, and then on Sunday got 2 averages of 15 and 17. :/ Even in the travel lodge the night before I was averaging about 15-16


----------



## joey (Oct 8, 2013)

LucidCuber said:


> - SUB-10 IN COMP!!!!1!1!1!
> - by 0.009 seconds


whhhhhhhaaaaaaattttttttt, nice! Nice jump from 11.83 to 9.99.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 8, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> shoar ok
> 
> 2x2: sub5/sub6
> 3x3: sub10 PLS/sub11
> ...



2x2: yes/yes
3x3: YES/no
4x4: yes/no
5x5: yes/no
6x6: yes/yes
7x7: yes/yes
OH: no/no  i forgot to bring my OH cube
mega: no/no
pyra: no/yes
clock: no/no
sqjuan: yes/yes
3bld: lolno
feet: lolno


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 8, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 2x2: yes/yes
> 3x3: YES/no
> 4x4: yes/no
> 5x5: yes/no
> ...



lol


----------



## CHJ (Oct 9, 2013)

CHJ said:


> okso goelz becuz liek wye not?
> 
> 2x2: sub2.5/sub3.5
> 3x3: sub12/sub13.66
> ...



This is gonna be big
2x2: no/no
3x3: yes/no
4x4: goal change coz yau meffod sux, yay sub comp PB and no not sub callum G
5x5: no/no
6x6: only in the last solve and no
7x7: no/no
OH: 0.05 from yes/yes
mega: no/no
pyra: no/no
clock: yes
Sq-1: yes/yes
3BLD: no
feet: so much nope
not get too drunk: didn't get drunk enough

now DYK's

...AH MAI GAHD SELKIE IS BACK!!!!!?
...feet is worst event?
...ben sub10'd and didn't come 4th in 2x2 final?
...I sub £10 on food this weekend, McDonalds FTW?
...I came 4th in OH and 5th in 2x2 to be ruined in both finals?
...I judged all of Alex's official 3x3 solves, twas cool, even Chris said I was good judge?
...Laurence: "have you ever cubed under red light like the one in the toilet?"
...ben is a facet?
...Dan coughed a lot?
...Rob is missing something black and weilong, not lubed and hasn't been played with much?
...Public comps are awesome?
...1:45 clock avg because im so pro?
...I only accept yolo swaggins, everything else I will murder the culprit?
...ben 15puzl sims weirdly?

not sure what else to put here but twas an awesome comp, well done billy for making it happen and cheers for letting me stay at yours 
looking forward to seeing you all at UKC!


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 9, 2013)

Could I please ask that if anybody has any photos or videos (not personal solves) from the event, could they somehow get them over to me? 

Feel free to email them to [email protected]

I would also like to remind people that *CUTHBERTS T-SHIRTS ARE STILL ON SALE - LIMITED SIZES*. Please let me know if you would like to buy one.

Thanks


----------



## CHJ (Oct 9, 2013)

okso the dayan mega is actually ben's, he's only just realised he left it


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 9, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Could I please ask that if anybody has any photos or videos (not personal solves) from the event, could they somehow get them over to me?
> 
> Feel free to email them to [email protected]



emailed you


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 9, 2013)

CHJ said:


> okso the dayan mega is actually ben's, he's only just realised he left it



lul... i haz benz mega


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 10, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> lul... i haz benz mega



brack dayan no rij's and one of d lightblue stickers is half missing and stuck on at a weird angle ?


----------



## kcl (Oct 10, 2013)

I LOVE YOU SO MUCH NOW

...Rob is missing something black and weilong, not lubed and hasn't been played with much?


----------



## Brest (Oct 12, 2013)

*Robert Yau* - 11.69 3x3 single - Cuthberts Open 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]HQzCQrO9HnM[/youtubehd]


 U R2 D2 U' L2 D2 R' U' L' D B2 U' F' R' U2 B U

x2 // inspection
R U' R' F R D' y L F' L' // cross
U R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
U2 R' U' R // 2nd pair
U L U' L' U L' U' L // 3rd pair
y' L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' U L' U2' L U L' U L // Sune
l U' R' D R U2 R' D' R U' l' U2 // ZBLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.69	58	4.96	61	5.22	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.00	18	4.50	20	5.00		Cross+1/F2L	63.4%	48.6%	50.0%
F2L	6.31	37	5.86	40	6.34		F2L/Total	54.0%	63.8%	65.6%
LL	5.38	21	3.90	21	3.90		LL/Total	46.0%	36.2%	34.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U R2 D2 U' L2 D2 R' U' L' D B2 U' F' R' U2 B U

x2 // inspection
R U' R' F R' R2 D' y L F' L' // cross
U R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
U2 R' U' R // 2nd pair
U L U' L' U L' U' L // 3rd pair
y' L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' U L' U2' L U L' U L // Sune
l U' R' D R U2 R' D' R U' l' U2 // ZBLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------

